
Ask HN: Switching to embedded development - cepko2
Switching to embedded development what are essential skills? Can one do it without C++ and with C and lets any other like Java. What is the market? I assume salaries are not as high as web?
======
cerberusss
Which languages you need, totally depends on the position.

I've left the field for three years now, and went on to iOS development.
However, my observation was that the embedded part was usually rather simple
C++ and as soon as possible, Python is used.

Never seen or heard about Java used, but that could be a personal thing.

Not sure about the salaries in the US market. But here in Europe, it all
depends on the particulars. There's plenty embedded work in semi-governmental
and more research oriented sectors. Not too much money there. But I've heard
that in the semi-conductor industry, there's also embedded work and is much
better paying. Stress levels seem to be higher though.

